# Young breast cancer survivor without insurance



## sunshines (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this site but I hope someone can help me.

In 2011, I was diagnosed with breast cancer the age of 34. It was a shock being so young and with no family history. At the time I was working for myself and didn't have any insurance. I had radical mastectomy and chemo. As you can imagine, it's very costly. For a year and half I've been wanting to do my reconstruction. 

Recently, I talked to a reconstructive plastic surgeon and he told me it'll cost me around aed70,000 for 2 surgeries. I didn't feel any mercy from this doctor and he didn't offer me any guidance even though I explained my situation. I feel so sad and even though I try to appear strong in front of my friends inside I feel that I'm breaking.

Not having reconstructive surgery is a constant reminder of what I've been through. Even with these surgeries I will never be the same but at least I could appear to look normal.
Chemo has been really hard on me physically and mentally as well. It's much harder to remember things and to concentrate. I'm putting a lot of pressure on myself to get back to "normal" fast. I hope that pressure doesn't make my cancer come back.

I have 2 questions:

1. Are there any organizations in Dubai (UAE) that help. I have never felt comfortable taking charity from anybody but I feel I should put my pride aside and ask for help.

2. If I get hired, would my new insurance cover a pre-existing condition?

I'm sorry this post ended up being so long.

Many thanks


----------



## Mr.DubaiGov (May 26, 2012)

U can pass at bait el kheir and I believe they can support


----------



## sunshines (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you Mr. DubaiGov for your reply. I looked for "bait el kheir" online but the English translation was a bit hard to understand. What is this organization about? I appreciate your time and effort to help.

If I don't get help but bring awareness to young women to get checked than at least I've accomplished something with my story. God Bless.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sunshines said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this site but I hope someone can help me.
> 
> ...


Hello Sunshines,

I can't offer you any insight on the first question but as far as I'm aware, your new insurance will not cover any pre-existing conditions. I can imagine what you must be going through. My mother died of breast cancer at the age of 56 and her sister (my aunt) is in remission right now.

I'm 34 with a history of tumors, so this was a wake up call for me to get myself checked.

You shouldn't have to appear strong in front of your friends. The whole point of having friends around, especially during times like these is so that you can surround yourself with people that make you feel better, not worse. Unfortunately my mother didn't have the support system needed when you're going through such a treatment. Please try and stay positive and you need to constantly remind yourself that you are a Survivor, not a victim to this disease. The fact that you're around when so many others have succumbed without a fight is testimony to your strength. Hang in there and if you need someone to talk to, who has been through a similar situation, I am here


----------



## pictz (May 6, 2012)

sunshines said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this site but I hope someone can help me.
> 
> ...


Hi Sunshines,

There is an organization that may be able to help, it's called Frends of Cancer Patients. They are in Sharjah though. Their website is FOCP 

All the best!


----------



## sunshines (Jul 11, 2009)

Dear Pamela,

Thank you for your kind and encouraging words. I'm so sorry that you lost your beautiful mom to cancer. I'm happy to hear however that your aunt is in remission and I pray for her recovery.

I'm feel for you that you have history of tumors. I know how scary that is. Yes, please get yourself checked. Don't worry about anything, just trust God, that he will take care of you.

If you see me, you would not know that I've been through anything. I'm definitely a survivor and not a victim. I don't fear cancer, and nobody should fear it as well. The more you know and the earlier you know the better.

Know your body, if you feel or see something different go and get yourself checked. I found the lump on my own, my gyno missed it. When I had scheduled a mammogram, the technician turned me away after she saw that I'm so young. Don't let them turn you away because this can save your life. I really wanted to run and listen to the mammogram technician but the ultrasound technician insisted that she perform the mammogram. I'm glad she listened...

I have wonderful friends. They have supported me as much as they can but there comes a time when I need professional help.

Thank you for everything. If you need someone to talk to you can contact me as well.


----------



## sunshines (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you pictz for the link. I found their site yesterday and I emailed them. I will see if they can help me in any way.


----------



## fahdfaisal (Sep 12, 2011)

Try Red Crescent. They're a very good humanitarian charity that help.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sunshines said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this site but I hope someone can help me.
> 
> ...


To your second question. Whether you'd get cover depends on how the scheme is set up. An employer decides what cover is included and if pre-existing conditions are excluded it is cheaper for them. Some employers will pay to have a scheme set up as Medical History Disregarded, but even then there is no absolute guarantee as if expensive treatment is paid for by the insurance company it can affect the premiums in subsequent years.

Also bear in in mind that employers are not legally obliged to provide medical insurance in Dubai.

Good luck.


----------



## Kt B (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Sunshines, 
There is a group called Brest Friends on facebook that is here in Dubai.
Good luck.
Kt


----------

